# Headlice!!!



## aurora32

Why is it us parents that give a damn and check our kids routinely for headlice are always the ones that pay the flippin price for those dirty uncaring ones that let their kids walk around heaving with bugs, i check my daughters head every week without fail as there are some of those non so clean types, (sorry if i sound a snob but its true) that go to my daughters school and last night whilst drying her hair i was horrified to find headlice and of course it was sunday night so had to wait til this morning to do anything about it, phoned the school she wouldnt be in til id treated her and thet they had better inform parents of the rest of her class. Its the same thing over again you treat your kids which isnt cheap either, free them of the pests only to find a few weeks down the line you have to go through the whole saga again due to these parents that dont give a damn and or are ignorant.Anyone else feel the same?

Anyways sorry for the rant :grr: just needed to get that off my chest.


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jkelmum

Me my daughter gets them all time i feel so sorry for her and so pissed at the mums who dont care


----------



## aurora32

I know what you mean my daughter was so patient whae i dod her hair today for the umpteanth time she has long hair and sat so patiently as i combed and better combed her hair, i tell you if it doesnt stop im gonna be going up to the damn school and plying hell, for the good it will do me.


----------



## ALY

holly gets them every couple of months :growlmad: cos some girl in her class has always got them but ud think her mum would do something as she is an hairdresser :wacko:

the chemist told me that the treatment doesnt kill the eggs so he suggested that as soon as i find any treat the hair with lotion and then put conditoner on every night and comb thro and repeat this for a week :thumbup:

it does work hun :hugs:


----------



## Jo

I used to have such a hard time with Emily at first school
I found this an absoute godsend https://www.nittygritty.co.uk/site/home.asp
The comb grabs everything so is not as much as a pain in the arse as normal
The full kit is not cheap but I found it worked out cheaper in the long run than the lotions and potions, you can just use the comb with conditioner as well.


----------



## amazed

My kids got them for the first time a few months back i felt so dirty i dunno why but i really did .... im always checking there hair now lol


----------



## Jkelmum

Jo said:


> I used to have such a hard time with Emily at first school
> I found this an absoute godsend https://www.nittygritty.co.uk/site/home.asp
> The comb grabs everything so is not as much as a pain in the arse as normal
> The full kit is not cheap but I found it worked out cheaper in the long run than the lotions and potions, you can just use the comb with conditioner as well.

i use this comb its great x


----------



## Parkep

hey ladies, 
when i was in school they checked us for lice
and if you had it you were not allowed back until
you were rechecked and were clear. do they not
do that at your schools?


----------



## Jo

No we haven't had "nit nurses" for years in th UK, something to do with child protection :roll: and not singleing children out
absolute madness if you ask me


----------



## helen1234

Rosie came home with them just before the holidays and she's 14 i make her nit comb with conditioner every night also used lyclear, just have to comb sall the time and break the cycle, as soon as they grow they get trapped in the hair comb before they get chance to lay eggs,
i used to plait rosies hair everyday and the teachers would drill it into the children not to out their heads together.

we used to have the nit nurse come to my school when i was a kid and anyone with nits got a letter home and then checked the following week it stopped them spreading, 
but this dont happen anymore, so no-ones monitoring it


----------



## mommy43

the nitty gritty comb is brill n its worth asking your doctor or health visitor as u can get it on prescription for the child so its free thats what we did it also removes eggs im always doing my little ones hair if anyone at school has them she gets em it drives me mad as u say obviously some parents dont bother n it a vicious circle


----------



## NuttyJester

Just from a teacher's point of view... it drives us mad too that the same kids come in with them constantly, but honestly, we're not allowed to do anything about it! We send the kid home if we spot them, send a letter out to the parents... and that's all we can do. 

We obviously encourage the kids not to touch heads, those with long hair to tie it back etc., but they're kids, and they play together, there's not much else we can do!!

I get them about once a year (long hair!)... and just get my OH to brush through EVERY night for just over two weeks to make sure I've broken the cycle, he goes on a nit hunt, no need for chemicals, combs etc., we just put the hours in and I remember to not bend down so low to help _that_ child next time!


----------



## leeanne

One question? Do you gals have a real hot straight iron? Try it out and burn those eggs off.

My daughter had waist length hair and caught it once. I used the treatments, tea tree oil, spent hours on her hair every night and they still didn't go away after 3 weeks. I used a straight iron on it and they were gone.


----------



## aurora32

leeanne said:


> One question? Do you gals have a real hot straight iron? Try it out and burn those eggs off.
> 
> My daughter had waist length hair and caught it once. I used the treatments, tea tree oil, spent hours on her hair every night and they still didn't go away after 3 weeks. I used a straight iron on it and they were gone.

Ohhh thanks leanne, my daughter has long hair and ive got straightners so will try that out as ive treated with meadicated stuff but if others are not treating their kids im fighting a loosing battle.......:)


----------



## morri

I hated them when I was a kid really , I only got them 3 times or so though.


----------



## Beautywithin

It pisses me off aswell... i put my daughters her hair up everyday and comb it thru with a net comb every night.. when she comes out of school. her hair is always down when i have told the teacher if it comes out to put it back up seeing as she has long hair as it is. the school obviously dont give a rats arse

she hates me combing it for so long and always ends up crying

Then at the end of the week she comes back with a load more, and the stuff you treat it with isnt cheap either 

what makes me laugh is the school sent a letter saying we hope to make this a net free year!! YEH RIGHT...


----------



## lesleyann

for people in the UK stop paying for nit treatments, get to your doctors and ask for a Pharmacy First book :thumbup: then when they get nits you can go to a pharmacy hand over your book and ask for nit stuff, you can also get pain killers, hay fever tablets ect, anyone who gets free perscriptions (sp?) can get a book


----------



## aurora32

lesleyann said:


> for people in the UK stop paying for nit treatments, get to your doctors and ask for a Pharmacy First book :thumbup: then when they get nits you can go to a pharmacy hand over your book and ask for nit stuff, you can also get pain killers, hay fever tablets ect, anyone who gets free perscriptions (sp?) can get a book

Is that the same as the minor ailment scheme 

What is an MAS?

A minor ailments scheme allows patients who are exempt from paying prescription charges to receive certain over the counter medicines without charge from pharmacies.

These patients may otherwise choose to visit their GP to obtain the treatment on prescription.


----------



## lesleyann

aurora32 said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> for people in the UK stop paying for nit treatments, get to your doctors and ask for a Pharmacy First book :thumbup: then when they get nits you can go to a pharmacy hand over your book and ask for nit stuff, you can also get pain killers, hay fever tablets ect, anyone who gets free perscriptions (sp?) can get a book
> 
> Is that the same as the minor ailment scheme
> 
> What is an MAS?
> 
> A minor ailments scheme allows patients who are exempt from paying prescription charges to receive certain over the counter medicines without charge from pharmacies.
> 
> These patients may otherwise choose to visit their GP to obtain the treatment on prescription.Click to expand...


iver never heard of that but yeah it seems the same, it was brought out to stop people going to the doctors just for painkillers or nit lotions 



> Pharmacy First - Minor Ailments Scheme
> 
> It has been estimated that in the UK up to 150 million GP consultations per year are for conditions that may be self treatable. This means that on average up to 16 appointments per GP/Nurse per day could potentially be saved by introducing a Community Pharmacy Minor Ailment scheme!
> 
> 
> So, if you feel you are suffering from any of these:
> 
> 
> Athletes Foot Head Lice
> Common Cold Heartburn
> Conjunctivitis Indigestion
> Constipation Sore Throat
> Cough Threadworm
> Diarrhoea Tummy Upset
> Earache Vaginal Thrush
> Hay Fever Warts
> Headache Verrucas


----------



## NuttyJester

Beautywithin said:


> It pisses me off aswell... i put my daughters her hair up everyday and comb it thru with a net comb every night.. when she comes out of school. her hair is always down when i have told the teacher if it comes out to put it back up seeing as she has long hair as it is. the school obviously dont give a rats arse
> 
> what makes me laugh is the school sent a letter saying we hope to make this a net free year!! YEH RIGHT...

I'd get the sack if I did put your daughter's hair up for her to be honest! Firstly, it could be called abuse, and secondly, the Head would want to know who was teaching the other 32 kids while I was 'playing hairdressers'!! I know it's more common with the younger kids though (I teach juniors mainly) where the Reception teachers in particular have to help some of the kids get changed for PE etc. still.


----------



## Dinoslass

My children haven't had them, but last summer the two girls from Romania that came to spend their holidays here had them. I was horrified! I always used to check my kids when they were in primary school. We don't have nit nurses but nit mums at school here. Once a week a couple of mums check all the kids. I never wanted to be a nit mum though, the word sounds awful anyways, but I did check my kids and my daughter never went to school with loose hair, always plaited or done up otherwise. 
In summer it was my first experience with nits and I let my husband deal with them. Ooooh!! Haha, he was combing every night. 
I hope it has been the last time, but seeing there are coming children here all the holidays and mostly from orphanages they might bring them another time, though we have been having these children for 11 years and never had this problem before, so I guess we have been lucky so far!


----------



## having#4

I was thinking about those little buggers this morning while getting oldest ready for school. She's 10 next week and since we moved here she's had them three flipping times! I never had them and neither did my brother and she never had them until we moved here! The first time it was horrible! I didn't even think about it since we've never dealt with it and it was so bad by the time we caught it! Even my baby had them! He was about a month old at the time. I was so disgusted!!!! I don't think that I have ever cleaned like that and been so freaked out in my life! Seriously, that was GROSS!!!! So ever since then we have made sure that she is checked once a week and twice now we have caught them early, before they get bad. Like one bug. Still so gross it gives me the chills! I HATE those things! And wish that all parents were diligent in checking for those little monsters!


----------



## mernie

Just saw this and wanted to say that when I was little and got headlice my Dr. told my parents to do the lice treatment and rinse my head in White Distilled Vinegar. It kills the nits on contact. They did it after we had battled lice for an entire month and then the lice didn't come back.


----------



## kit603

Don't blame yourself hun. You can try to get rid of nits as much as you like and if the other mums aren't doing the same then it just doesn't work :nope:

When I was younger, I used to get nits all the time and it wasn't because my mum didn't take care of me or because I was "dirty". As a child, my hair was down to my bum and it was SOOOO thick but mum used to nit comb my hair almost every night - for hours, and then run through it again quickly in the morning before school. She tried the mousses and other treatments and the good old fashioned nit combs and nothing helped. 

I spent like 4 years going to school with my hair in french plaits, and that did nothing either. Though, the main reason for the plaits was that I accidentally got a round brush caught in my hair and rather than tell my mum I cut it off :blush:

Anyway... don't blame yourself hun :) You sound like you're doing all you can!


----------



## loz

im lucky my girl has not had them yet and she is now nearly 6, i would be very angry if she did get them and i treated her to get them again weeks later because some kids parents wont treat there kid! i got a letter from school a couple of days before they was finishing for summer holidays saying some kids in her kids have had headlice, i decided she was not going in for a day to catch them so i kept her off, it has made me extra cautious now, i clip her fringe back, put her hair in a plait, wash her hair in tea tree and also straighten her hair everyweek while i do a propper search


----------



## oOKayOo

Mine have it and to be honest i do it every night to get them out , i put them in school or play group and they always get it every week , so if i took them off every week they would never be in school. I just have to maintain them and try and get rid as much as poss. If one doesnt have them the other does and its the same in school , just goes around circles really.


----------



## Beautywithin

NuttyJester said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> It pisses me off aswell... i put my daughters her hair up everyday and comb it thru with a net comb every night.. when she comes out of school. her hair is always down when i have told the teacher if it comes out to put it back up seeing as she has long hair as it is. the school obviously dont give a rats arse
> 
> what makes me laugh is the school sent a letter saying we hope to make this a net free year!! YEH RIGHT...
> 
> I'd get the sack if I did put your daughter's hair up for her to be honest! Firstly, it could be called abuse, and secondly, the Head would want to know who was teaching the other 32 kids while I was 'playing hairdressers'!! I know it's more common with the younger kids though (I teach juniors mainly) where the Reception teachers in particular have to help some of the kids get changed for PE etc. still.Click to expand...


Yes iv read in some cases teachers are not allowed to touch children's hair but was told as long as they have written permission from me then they can do it.... i dont expect them to spend ages brushing it or anything, but they have enough people working in the classes so at playtime or something one of them could quickly put it back up! ( and obviously they wouldnt be doing this for every childs hair that falls out because im sure not all of the parents have given permission )

If school's want us to make it a net free year, then they have to help aswell, 

I spend the time doing my daughters hair, because i dont want her to suffer i.e itchying her head all the time... but it annoys me how im spending money on net lotions ( money i havent really got ) just for her to come back with even more


----------



## dolittleeliza

Jo said:


> I used to have such a hard time with Emily at first school
> I found this an absoute godsend https://www.nittygritty.co.uk/site/home.asp
> The comb grabs everything so is not as much as a pain in the arse as normal
> The full kit is not cheap but I found it worked out cheaper in the long run than the lotions and potions, you can just use the comb with conditioner as well.

I use this comb everytime I wash my 2 kids hair and touch wood they have never had them :happydance:


----------



## having#4

you know, the other day right after posting on here, I went home and oldest gave me all her notes from school..... guess what has made another comeback! You got it! Her class has a reported case of headlice! I went through each of the kids heads that night and didn't find even a single one but I am going through them again tonight and will LOSE IT if I find them!!!!!


----------



## monterobarbie

its really bad!
my 3 year old daughter has it and its really irritating her... 

shampoo and other things helps but dont stop it. manual removal really works. LOL!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I'm lucky that josh has never had them but its not just others who pass them on, Its swings & roundabouts, Your child will pass them onto another child who will pass them on etc, It would be a case of keeping the whole class off & sorting it to stop a child giving it back to one who's just been cleaned of them if ya get me. 

Another thing is when you clean their hair, coats with hoods, jackets & pillows/bedding need to be done to stop them going back into the hair too.

Joshs nursery had a note up saying nits were going round, I checked him & just made sure he was clean everyday so far nothing, Tend to find its girls that get them more so because they have longer hair :( 

I believe you can get lice stuff on prescription though


----------

